# Melted or natural?



## Kim (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Everybody
 I am hoping somebody could tell me about this bottle.  When you hold it in your hand it fits very well, like you could swig on it!! The indentation is on both sides and symetrical.  Could this have been made like this??  I have posted some pics
 Regards Kim


----------



## Kim (Mar 1, 2004)

another pic


----------



## Kim (Mar 1, 2004)

A different angle pic, can any body tell me what happened to this bottle??


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 1, 2004)

This bottle has been melted to that shape in a fire, we see a lot of odd shaped bottles that are dug from tips that they burnt to stop diseases from spreading, and your bottle was probably lying between two other bottles when it was heated.
 I have a beer bottle melted like that, when they are burnt they are usually very damaged by two much heat but sometimes the glass was heated to just the right temperature to soften it and it takes the shape of whatever it is sitting on/between.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## Kim (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Chris
 Thanks for the all the info.  I thought it must have been a frie damaged bottle but I was thrown by the symetry.  Are going to the Sydney National Show?  I beleive it is a big event!  My partner and I are thinking of going for a look.  We might learn something, although the members on this forum have been most helpful.  I was a little worried that the all the photos might be a bit much.
 regards
 Kim


----------

